# London to London via Seattle, Essex, Chicago and St Louis.



## Neil_M (Dec 6, 2008)

Sunday 9th November.

BA049 from LHR to SEA, as good as it could be really, got 2 seats to myself at the rear of the 747 and a mid afternoon departure meant we were chasing the sunset most of the way and it was quite spectacular, makes the humdrum dullness of flying almost acceptable!

Clear weather meant super views of the ice and snow of Greenland and Canada.

Landed nearly on time. Shuttle Van to Mayflower Park Hotel in downtown Seattle and a watch that said 0300 London time and a fairly grim rainy evening meant bed was a good choice...

Monday 10th November.

Weather forecast had promised more rain but Monday broke with some sun and a few clouds. After breakfast and leaving my bag in the hotel I headed out to see what Seattle had to offer today. Weather was quite good now so after quick visit to Pike Place Market I headed along Alaska Way to see what trains were about. Some track work on the stretch of track by the cruise liner place had operated all the level crossing barriers even though there were no trains about so much traffic chaos ensued!

Got a few good shots of a Cascades and several freight trains and enjoyed a walk along the waterfront past the sculpture park. Had coffee and lunch and headed back via Pike Place again and tried some quite good ice cream before heading back to the hotel to collect my bag and jump a cab to King Street station.

Got there about 4pm and the EB was just pulling in but boarding didnt start till almost 430.... which included 10 minutes of standing at the door for no reason. Some older passengers were not amused by this, why announce boarding and then not let people on the train?

Anyway, had booked a bedroom for the first part of the trip, when I booked it was only a few $$ more than a roomette so I decided to try a bedroom for the first time. Quite nice, lots more room but if there was 2 of you its still a bit compact. Doubt it is worth the $1000 charge they sometimes attract....

Train was hauled by 2 P42s 146 and 130 running nose to nose and a P32 507 on the front. I was in room E car 831. We left on time, but it was near dark as we left Seattle so the view across the sound was not to be enjoyed like last time. Had dinner at 715pm, steak, which was good, rice and veg. Companions were a lady who had never been on a train ever,going back to Chi after flying to Seattle and some students going to Whitefish. Jetlag was still in the house, so after dinner another early night as in order.

Tuesday 11th November

Slept well, woke up just outside Whitefish, we were running early so got a quick shower and had a stroll about Whitefish while waiting departure. Left on time and had breakfast, omelette with cheese. Went back to room and packed just as Curtis, the sleeper attendant came round to tell me Essex was about 20 mins ago. Curtis was quiet and unassuming but was a good attendant.

Got talking with him before leaving and told him I was on the railway for 28 years, the conductor joined in and he was a fan of the Beatles, and was amazed when I told him I came from Liverpool.

arrived at Essex on time and was met by the hotel van for the short trip to the Izaak Walton Inn.

Checked in and my room was ready straight away and I was the only guest that night!

Dropped by bags in the room and wandered out , camera at the ready. Weather was ok to start but after lunch it started snowing, the raining and then it rained from Tuesday night till Thursday morning! But not a problem, it was nice to just watch the trains go by and enjoy the great food in the restaurant, the trout I had for dinner on that night was as good a fish dish I have had anywhere and a selection of local Montana micro brews was a very good thing! The hotel is full of old railway things and the rooms are quite comfortable and if you choose, a great view of the trains! Not as noisy as I thought it would be, except for the helper locos making a bit of horn noise one morning at 0500... Its a good place to stay and the staff are very friendly, Crystal the waitress was a star and a lot of fun!

Stayed there for 2 nights and was booked out on the eastbound EB on the morning of the 14th...

To be continued....

Photos at http://50031.fotopic.net/ and click on the correct bits!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2008)

Great report and great pictures!  Makes good memories of my trip 2 months ago. (The EB portion was the only one that went right on the trip east.)



Neil_M said:


> Stayed there for 2 nights and was booked out on the *westbound* EB on the morning of the 14th...


I hope that you meant eastbound. If you went westbound, that meant you went back to Seattle! The photos show you went to Chicago.


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 6, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I hope that you meant eastbound. If you went westbound, that meant you went back to Seattle! The photos show you went to Chicago.


 Fair point!


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 7, 2008)

Part 2.

Thursday 13th November.

Woke up at the IWI at about 7am and checked the progress of the eastbound EB, and it was running about an hour late so no need to rush. After a decent breakfast and check out I had an hour or so to kill and the rain had stopped (at last) so I grabbed a few more shots of passing trains and then it started snowing.... The hotel guy rang the BNSF dispatcher and confirmed the train was still about an hour late and so it proved when it rolled in at 0945.... I thought I might be able to get a killer shot as the EB arrived at Essex but the snow was horizontal by then and coming straight at me!

I was the only one boarding (or alighting) so after a quick stop we were away. Room 3 in car 831 again with star attendant Louis in charge and his trainee Annie. These 2 were just fantastic, as soon as I was in my room I was offered Champagne or a Mimosa, I took the Mimosa (Bucks Fizz to English speakers!) and that wasn't the last one I had over the next 36 hours.....

Louis saw my camera and opened the door window to let me get a few shots, very nice of him to do that. He and his trainee were on the go all the time checking on people and cracking jokes and having a chat now and then, I was so impressed with their service that I actually wrote to Amtrak when I got home to say how good they were. Hope the praise gets to them.

We made up a bit of the time during the day, had lunch and dinner which was good, burger for lunch and steak for dinner, which was miles better than the meat 3 days before. One of my travelling dinner companions was a lady from Seattle who was another first time train user heading to her friends in Chicago, then she was flying home. She loved the train, the meals and the sleeper, she was having a fantastic time! Weather was grey and gloomy most of the day and at Minot there was a fair bit of snow on the ground. All that flatness across ND is not exactly the most interesting bit of railway line in the world....! Had a quick after dinner stroll at Minot and then settled down for the night.

Friday 14th November.

Woke about 630am and we were a little early, so I had a quick shower before we got to MSP just before 7. Had time to get some shots of some private cars being added to the rear of the train, a dome thing and an observation car 'Hiawatha' and some shots of the train in the station.

Went down to breakfast just as they were boarding the coach passengers and beat the rush, as it got busy after MSP and they were turning people away to come back later. On time away from MSP and thats the way it stayed to Chicago, we arrived a little bit early.

I had been in touch with Steve4031 from this little forum and he met up with me on arrival and after he dropped me off at my hotel, the Hampton Inn on W Monroe, he kindly took me out for Pizza at Connies and we talked railways and trains. Cheers Mister!

Saturday 15th November

Up early, as I was heading to St Louis to meet up with a friend and was booked on the 0700 train. Seemed like a good idea at the time, as the walk to Union Station was straight into the wind and very chilly! Got there about 0640, got some coffee and pastries, then found my train and boarded straight away in the business class vehicle at the front. Dont actually recall much of this as after leaving Chicago and exchanging a few text messages with Steve, I nodded off and missed much of the journey! Woke up some where north of STL and then spotted the Arch as we approached the MacArthur Bridge. Arrived at STL a few minutes early so had a few moments to inspect the grand Amshack station still in use then! What a tip!

A question. When I arrived at STL we came in over the Mississippi on the MacArthur Bridge, but when I left we took a left out of STL and went under the Arch and along the Lacledes Landing line. That normal? I did see one Amtrak train (304) heading along there one afternoon.

More to follow, pictures as in part 1!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheers to you too, Neil. That left and under Arch used to be the way into and out of St. Louis. I have not gone on that route in a while, even though I have taken several trips to St. Louis by rail in the last 2 years. I have heard that trains use this route occassionally, so I would not say that it was completely unusual, but it is not normal according to my experience. I don't know why they would do this. I assume that it is because of freight traffic.


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 8, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> Cheers to you too, Neil. That left and under Arch used to be the way into and out of St. Louis. I have not gone on that route in a while, even though I have taken several trips to St. Louis by rail in the last 2 years. I have heard that trains use this route occassionally, so I would not say that it was completely unusual, but it is not normal according to my experience. I don't know why they would do this. I assume that it is because of freight traffic.


Thought as much. Lot of freight about there,very nice!


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunday 16th November.

Bright sunny day. Not much rail activity today except for a trip to the Transportation Museum in West St Louis. Well worth a visit and thanks to whoever on here who recommended it.

Had a bit of a guided tour by one of the volunteers there which was quite interesting.

Never seen a 'Big Boy' in real life before, very impressive, although you could see why the move to diesel was a good thing!

photos here- http://50031.fotopic.net/c1616074.html

Had a late lunch at Blueberry Hill in the Loop, some great food and some winning beers!

17th and 18th November

2 lazy days, checked out the Union Station in St Louis, trip up the Arch (weird lift thing they have to get to the top!) , got some shots of the many freight trains about. Had a boat trip on the Misssisippi.

19th November

Sunny morning and up bright and early to get to the new St Louis station to get the 0830 departure to Kirkwood for a morning of train watching and photography. The new station is a lot better than the old dump, lot of suits wandering around, train 311 left on time and got to Kirkwood a few minutes early, enough to walk to the overbridge and get a few shots.

Fine sunny day and lots of trains to see, got some cracking shots, had lunch in the coffee shop over the crossing which was good and had free wifi, so I could see that train 314 was over 2 hours late!

Exactly what I was planning and hoping for! Another 2 hours of trainwatching! Lots of that and even a fashion shoot using the nicely restored station as a backdrop.

314 arrived about 2hr 30 late and lost more time en route to STL, not a lot of happy punters on that train.

Some of the Kirkwood shots here http://50031.fotopic.net/c1612772_37.html

20th November.

Rubbish day. Cold and gloomy, not even much freight about, but no light to use anyway...

Long long lunch in the Morgan Street Brewery to make up for it. Fine tasty beer in a city that makes some dull tasteless beer as well. I know what I prefer. Their Pumpkin Wheat was just amazing.

21st November.

Slight change of plan saw me booked on train 304 back to Chicago as I didn't trust train 22 to get me to Chicago for my flight on Saturday. Had a last walk along the river and decided on another Arch trip and got some great shots of freight crossing the river and one of my favourite shots which is this one... http://50031.fotopic.net/p55021630.html

Got my bags from the hotel and caught the Metrolink to the Amtrak station. Train left on time, took the route under the arch and was pretty full by the time we got to Chicago. Lots of people using it, which I suppose is a good thing.

Another question. Seems to be a lot of locos and electric unit trains around Alton IL. I take it they are all in store or scrap? Some locos had HELX logos?? That mean anything?

Quite a lively ride up to Chicago, few people almost thrown off their feet when moving about despite holding the seat backs....

Had got a room at the Homewood Suites for $99, seemed a good deal for Chicago on a Friday night.

Saturday 22nd November.

Late get up, quick wander around Chicago, bloomin chilly,and a boat trip on the rather excellent CAF architecture tours before heading to the gloom pit known as O'Hare.

For such a major airport the facilities are just poor.No real decent places to eat and not enough seats. Horrible.

Good flight home though,left on time, nearly on time arrival, and 2 seats to myself again.

3 days to shake off the jetlag and then back to work..... :angry:

Must do it again sometime!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 8, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Must do it again sometime!


I hope you meant Amtrak and not the flight!  (I agree with you about ORD!  )

Great report BTW!


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 8, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > Must do it again sometime!
> ...


Can't do one without the other....


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 8, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


Sure you can!  You could always swim across the pond! :lol:


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for your trip report Neil, I enjoyed all of it very much. Sounds like you had some crummy weather but that you made the best of it. Thanks for writing it up!


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 9, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> Thank you for your trip report Neil, I enjoyed all of it very much. Sounds like you had some crummy weather but that you made the best of it. Thanks for writing it up!


Had a few good days, it was November after all, plus us English are at ease in the rain......


----------



## Cascadia (Dec 10, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Had a few good days, it was November after all, plus us English are at ease in the rain......


Back in Minneapolis I had a friend from London, who shopped at my store. One time it was a misty rain, just a very light cool rain all day, and he walked in.

I said to him, "I almost said 'Bet this weather makes you feel right at home!'" and then asked "How many people said that to you today?" He said "About eleven!" We had a laugh over that.


----------

